# Virgin Media Phishing Scam



## HanaBi (Mar 29, 2019)

This little scam is currently doing the rounds across the country today (29th March 2019) regarding fake emails from Virgin Media to their customers, all relating to "problems with billing" and "disconnection is imminent"

It would seem this is a typical phishing scam wanting you to enter your personal details.

The email itself looks authentic, but it is only when you hover over some of the hyperlinks will it tell you if it is pointing to a genuine virgin media web address.



Action Fraud warns over fake Virgin Media scam emails 


Cyber Aware


----------



## Brian G Turner (Mar 29, 2019)

I got two calls from "BT", with a recorded robot voice telling me my internet was about to be terminated. No doubt "press 1" would lead to somne helpful person taking my credit card details and stealing them.


----------



## HanaBi (Mar 29, 2019)

These automated emails and phone calls run on the principle that for every 99 failed attempts, there will be one naive person who will fall for it. 

That figure was from 4 years ago; but I read in Computer Weekly a few months back that the odds have fallen quite dramatically to something like 1 in 30, principally because of the improved sophistication of fake emails looking like the real-deal. A lot of people probably don't have the time or the inclination to check for the usual signs of a dodgy email and just go along thinking it must be real!

What I am seeing more of in my line of work, is that once a cookie has landed on a person's device (especially Android OS), it will track down any existing cookies that hold your financial details, especially passwords (Google Chrome can retain your login and password details of your favourite websites, but even this is not exactly foolproof anymore)


----------

